# Just bought my first gun! Beretta 96 Inox Vertec



## JaeRad (Sep 19, 2012)

Just bought my first gun acouple weeks ago and dicovered at how ridiculous california gun laws are, but aside from that im loving my Beretta 96, I bought this used off a website for a real bargin price, there are a few things im getting replaced guide rod, and the trigger they are made of plastic and I want metal replacements also I want to get new sights for it and in the future i want a laser, and since it's used it has wear marks on the grip around the hammer and on the rail, I was wondering if anyone knows how i can maybe polish or buff those out but i wasnt wanting take off the Inox finish and I to make it look like a brand new gun what would i need to do that? any advice on that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Good choice, but I am a bit biased.......going to shoot it? leave it as is...it's going to get munged up anyway.....


----------



## NVGun (Jun 18, 2007)

Very nice! I hated the slightest mark on my first handgun too. But it is a tool not a fashion accessory. It will shoot just fine, besides it will give it character and show that you actually use it.;-)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

How to polish a stainless firearm to a high shine - YouTube

I'd go light on the polishing, and there might be better polishes for the job than used in the video. might want to contact a gunsmith or beretta as well, but I'd use the polish lightly as if I were removing gun powder residue from the front of a cylinder on a stainless revolver.


----------



## JaeRad (Sep 19, 2012)

thanks alot Denner


----------



## sgtwalker (Sep 20, 2012)

I saw someone asking how to breakdown a 25 cal 1948 berreta , my first gun. Lock back reciever with safe lever, tap barrel on hard object, barrel will slide back and receiver will slide off gun. Piece of cake. Weapons specialist US Army retired.


----------

